# Baby Hope 22 Year Cold Case Finally Solved



## FastTrax (Dec 14, 2020)

www.newyorker.com/news/daily-comment/naming-baby-hope-r-i-p-anjelica-castillo

www.nydailynews.com/news/crime/relative-arrested-baby-hope-case-article-1.1483690

www.nytimes.com/2018/11/19/nyregion/baby-hope-suspect-dies-cancer.html

www.nydailynews.com/new-york/ny-metro-baby-hope-case-dismissed-20190117-story.html

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Murder_of_Anjelica_Castillo


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 14, 2020)

Almost to painful to go through...


----------



## Tish (Dec 14, 2020)

That is so horrible and heartbreaking.
The fact that her own mother was too afraid to report her missing, due to citizenship status is just heartbreaking.
That poor little one suffered so much before death finally claimed her.

I am glad her killer is dead and I hope they will go after the rest of that family that starved that poor child.


----------



## FastTrax (Dec 14, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Almost to painful to go through...





Tish said:


> That is so horrible and heartbreaking.
> The fact that her own mother was too afraid to report her missing, due to citizenship status is just heartbreaking.
> That poor little one suffered so much before death finally claimed her.
> 
> I am glad her killer is dead and I hope they will go after the rest of that family that starved that poor child.



The one thing I have to give the NYPD division, boro, homicide, major case and sex crimes units credit for is their ability to not kill vermin like Anjelica Castillo's older cousin. These investigators deal with this type of crime five days a week for twenty to thirty years nonstop. that's a lot of horror to see then come home to a loving wife and innocent children.


----------



## Tish (Dec 14, 2020)

FastTrax said:


> The one thing I have to give the NYPD division, boro, homicide, major case and sex crimes units credit for is their ability to not kill vermin like Anjelica Castillo's older cousin. These investigators deal with this type of crime five days a week for twenty to thirty years nonstop. that's a lot of horror to see then come home to a loving wife and innocent children.


Yep, they are absolutely amazing. I admire them, not sure I could ever do their job.


----------



## Lewkat (Dec 15, 2020)

Wow, I had totally forgotten about this case.  Glad it was finally solved.


----------

